# Auto. Rv. ATV. Boat Detailing We Come To You



## joshalaska (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone needing a auto, rv, atv, boat (light cleaning) or other vehicle clean we're offering 10% off until the end of January. I come to you, serving Orange Beach to San Destin and everywhere in between. I have my own water, generator and equipment. Been in business in this area for the last 2 years, check us out online at www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com.
Babbster who was detailing through this site referred me here so I look forward to keeping his reputation at its best.

850-497-2907


----------



## gloomisman (Dec 31, 2012)

Prices?


----------



## joshalaska (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a direct link to my website package page for cars. Much easier to see it there than list it all. http://www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com/Packages.html

As for Rvs I charge $3 per foot for wash and $8 per foot for wash and wax (includes bug removal, tire dressing and the roof). 

As for boats I charge $3 per foot for wash and interior detailing is off of a quote basis depending on all that needs to be done. I do offer waxing on some boats depending on how much oxidation there is on it. I don't do High Speed buffing/heavy oxidation removal on *boats*.

Bikes we charge $40-$75 depending on if you wanted it with chrome shine and wax.

We focus mostly on Autos, rvs, bikes and atvs.

Let me know if you have any more questions. Thx


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope you guys have been happy with Josh's work.

I know I have had several calls and passed along Josh's number.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Josh detailed my wife's van and my truck this afternoon. He did an outstanding job and I couldn't be happier with the results. He and his worker were at my house for about 4.5 hours working their tails off the whole time. Josh has earned my future auto detailing business.


----------

